# Turkey!



## David H (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 26, 2014)

Whats a FECK?  is that politically correct Americanism for Heck or something a lot worse?


----------



## Redkite (Nov 26, 2014)

I think it's a gentler substitute for the same word with a u in it.  Have you ever watched Father Ted?


----------



## David H (Nov 26, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> Whats a FECK?  is that politically correct Americanism for Heck or something a lot worse?



Obviously not a fan of Father Ted it's an attenuated and mild alternative to the other 4 lettered 'F' word / Irish slang 'to throw' or 'to steal'

To 'feck off' is a mild rebuff as in go away. 

From Wikipedia.

From the first sense we derive feckless, meaning witless, weak or ineffective; worthless; irresponsible; indifferent; lazy. Feckless remains a part of the Modern English and Scottish English lexicons; it appears in a number of Scottish adages:

    "Feckless folk are aye fain o ane anither."

    "Feckless fools should keep canny tongues."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feck


----------

